# Shrimp with loaches in 5g ??



## @thepuzzlemonkey

Hi,
I've read shrimps are awesome tank cleaners and algae eaters and wonder if they would help / survive in 5g tank?
The tank is starting to get a fair bit of BBA and the other tankmates arent touching it.It is home to several MTS and common snails and 3 sucking loaches about 4cm in length. It also has 2 plants of java fern, a coconut cave and a lot of java moss, which is quite 'stringy' as the light is only an 11w cfl white/blue 10k output on for 8 hours.
Any suggestions to which type of shrimp or would it just be dinner to the loaches?
Thanks,


----------



## Marshall

first of all, loaches don't suck on anything, they scavenge the bottom for leftovers, they won't do anything for algae, and will get too big for a 5g but that's another story.

second, loaches don't mix with shrimp, and I'm surprised they haven't eaten your snails as well

third, not many fish/shrimp will do much to make an impact on BBA, reduced lighting period or added co2/excel will help with that

what species of loach are they?


----------



## coralbandit

Quick search of "sucking loach" and 9 out of 10 links were for SAE(Siamese Algae Eaters).
If these are your "loaches" then the good news is they are one of the ONLY fish that SUPPOSEDLY eat BBA.Bad news is they don't usaully eliminate it and will eat other "stuff" if offered.
Kill the BBA with H2O2(hydrogen peroxide).
You sholud be able to notice a difference in as little as 3 days!
I'll get a link on H2O2 if you want?


----------



## big b

oh it's nice to see you again puzzle monkey.


----------



## kalyke

I have no idea what a sucking loach is. Loaches will tear up shrimp and eat them. I am not sure if they actually kill them. I have a beta female who kills them like a little crocodile. The loaches sneak behind her the rip the corps from her and start to dismember it. I have one brave shrimp left. I won't buy anymore because I might as well buy frozen bloodworms.


----------



## FishyFriend

Most fish sold as sucking loaches are chinese algae eaters, they grow large & aggressive & not suitable for a 5 gallon, in fact there are no loaches suitable for a 5 gallon.
I would rehome them & just have the tank as a shrimp tank.


----------



## majerah1

Agree with everyone here. No loach is suitable for such a small tank.


----------



## @thepuzzlemonkey

Marshall said:


> first of all, loaches don't suck on anything, they scavenge the bottom for leftovers, they won't do anything for algae, and will get too big for a 5g but that's another story.
> 
> second, loaches don't mix with shrimp, and I'm surprised they haven't eaten your snails as well
> 
> third, not many fish/shrimp will do much to make an impact on BBA, reduced lighting period or added co2/excel will help with that
> 
> what species of loach are they?


It would seem that the LFS description of "common sucking loach" was not entirely accurate. I started dosing easycarbo by easylife (similar to excel) about 2 months ago, also, algae was no problem before this.?


----------



## @thepuzzlemonkey

Thanks for all the advice guys, I think my answer is clear....NO!!!!!!
I'm a bit annoyed my LFS sold me 3 unsuitable fish, they have avery good reputation.
I really appreciate your views and I dont want to be one of those people who only go on forums for help then vanish but as you can tell, I dont have too much knowledge to share. (But glad you guys do)


----------



## Marshall

can you post a pic of the fish? we could then properly ID it


----------



## @thepuzzlemonkey

Here is a pic of one of them outside the coconut cave.
3 of them are in the tank but one has no gold colouring and is the more reclusive


More pictures are in my gallery.


----------



## @thepuzzlemonkey

coralbandit said:


> Quick search of "sucking loach" and 9 out of 10 links were for SAE(Siamese Algae Eaters).
> If these are your "loaches" then the good news is they are one of the ONLY fish that SUPPOSEDLY eat BBA.Bad news is they don't usaully eliminate it and will eat other "stuff" if offered.
> Kill the BBA with H2O2(hydrogen peroxide).
> You sholud be able to notice a difference in as little as 3 days!
> I'll get a link on H2O2 if you want?


That would be great, 
Here is another picture clearly showing the BBA. (The plant is plastic, the moss &fern are real


----------



## FishyFriend

They're chinese algae eaters, they can get around 10-12" & they don't eat Bba at all, they actually stop eating algae as they get bigger & can be aggressive towards other fish


----------



## coralbandit

Hydrogen peroxide - The Free Freshwater and Saltwater Aquarium Encyclopedia Anyone Can Edit - The Aquarium Wiki
Good info on safe use here.
If the plants are fake you can take them out and soak in straight H2O2 or even a 50/50 mix of bleach and water.
If they are real(I can't tell from pic) then I use a syringe to inject H2o2 directly on plants.search on this site also as I often recommend H2O2 there may be more info here.
Good Luck as BBA is BRUTAL.


----------



## discusbreeder

There are very few fish that will not feast on shrimp and even some of those eat the babies. I am particularly anti Chinese algae eater. Once they exceed two inches in length they become a nuisance in most setups. They eat plants, fry, baby snails, baby invertebrates and live foods for other fishes. As the get larger they take bigger prey and often leave somewhat disc shaped wounds on the sides of non aggressive species. On top of all of that they are extremely poor cleaners.


----------



## discusbreeder

One further thing I forgot to mention, Chinese algae eater is more properly Chinese suckerfish. It occupies the same niche in the wild as the horsehead sucker of the southeastern US.


----------



## FishyFriend

They're also not a loach nor are they from China, the names Chinese suckerfish & Chinese algae eater are just trade names.


----------



## big b

you will eventually only have those fish left. their are hundreds if not thousands of stories about that happening on the internet.


----------



## kalyke

I looked it up. The picture is of a chinese algea eater.this is the "gold" algea eater which is just a color morph of the cae. It does look like the horsefaced loach. There are a good number of sucking loaches. Hillstream being one of the more interesting. Iam not sure the relationship.


----------



## @thepuzzlemonkey

Ok, so clearly the shrimp idea is no go. But what should I do about these 3 c.a.e. stuck together in a small tank ?
If they grow as big as some online profiles suggest i'm in trouble !!

I know I said before but I am really quite annoyed with fish shop, I made it very clear it was small tank (it was bought there too) and wanted peaceful fish to go with snails. 
Thanks for all the info


----------



## big b

well you have several options.i can mention a few of them.
1 make a little pond for them or get a 75 gallon tank for all of them with nothing else.
2 return them to the store(i once saw a 10 inch one for free in petco)
3 get someone else to take them.
4 get a swimming pool then convert it to a giant fish tank.
ok that last one was more of a joke but that would be cool.


----------



## Gizmo

You could always euthanize, or maybe find someone with an Oscar tank that would take them as feeder fish?

It's cruel, but not as cruel as the trick the clerk played on you, probably from his/her own ignorance, sadly.


----------



## coralbandit

Sorry to end up with an aglae problem turning into a what to do with this fish story.
Possibly you can take them back to store(expect nothing for them,and be happy if they take them),or try to find someone yourself who wants them.If they aren't eating the BBA NO FISH WILL.
They may not grow huge in your 5 g,but that would be due to improper conditions to properly survive.
Put them in a bag and drop them off at store(say nothing,just walk in put down bag walk out!).
Then do business with a more decent supplier if possible.
You're not the first to be mis informed.
after they are gone you could possibly have shrimp?


----------



## @thepuzzlemonkey

big b said:


> well you have several options.i can mention a few of them.
> 1 make a little pond for them or get a 75 gallon tank for all of them with nothing else.
> 2 return them to the store(i once saw a 10 inch one for free in petco)
> 3 get someone else to take them.
> 4 get a swimming pool then convert it to a giant fish tank.
> ok that last one was more of a joke but that would be cool.


It maybe a joke but its my favourite idea, and my wife beleived I would do it too!!!!
*r2


----------



## @thepuzzlemonkey

coralbandit said:


> Sorry to end up with an aglae problem turning into a what to do with this fish story.
> Possibly you can take them back to store(expect nothing for them,and be happy if they take them),or try to find someone yourself who wants them.If they aren't eating the BBA NO FISH WILL.
> They may not grow huge in your 5 g,but that would be due to improper conditions to properly survive.
> Put them in a bag and drop them off at store(say nothing,just walk in put down bag walk out!).
> Then do business with a more decent supplier if possible.
> You're not the first to be mis informed.
> after they are gone you could possibly have shrimp?


The shop must of had at least 20 in a 'tank' about 10" square, what do they do with them if they dont sell and get that big?? Surely not big pond in the sky???


----------



## big b

@thepuzzlemonkey said:


> It maybe a joke but its my favourite idea, and my wife beleived I would do it too!!!!
> *r2


your a joy to have around puzzlemonkey.alas i am afraid the fish will die.the people have ruined everything for some fish.the companies dont give a *you know what* about fish.they just want money they are willing to sell fish that should not be for sale,sell them to newbies who dont know anything.and finally they will give them a common way to keep them like the goldfish,keep them in a bowl.bettas a bowl with nothing else.they need a second chance.every one of those fish that dies because of pure business greed need a second chance.i am truly sad for them all that died because of stupid people trying to make a quick buck.we aquarists are angels to those fishes,we will try to give them the best we can and if we cant find another way and nothing else will be better we will put them out of their pain and as i type this a tear falls down my cheek.


----------



## Zenwp

@thepuzzlemonkey said:


> Ok, so clearly the shrimp idea is no go. But what should I do about these 3 c.a.e. stuck together in a small tank ?
> If they grow as big as some online profiles suggest i'm in trouble !!
> 
> I know I said before but I am really quite annoyed with fish shop, I made it very clear it was small tank (it was bought there too) and wanted peaceful fish to go with snails.
> Thanks for all the info


My first suggestion to you is get over the fish shop. They’re there to make money. This happens on a daily basis and little creatures die because of it. Sad but true.

You have received valuable and specific advice here - which is what you asked for.
If you care at all about your fish &.critters re-home almost all of them. No one ever mentioned you killing anything with intent. But they will all die. It’s inevitable in a 5G.

Your fish store would probably take them back - worse case scenario although I’d recommend finding someone who will care for them properly. You’d be amazed at how many fish keepers there are out there.

good luck.


----------

